

“Direct eye contact” with police cited as reason for ticket - cryoshon
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/30/us/eye-contact-traffic-stop-ohio-police-officer/index.html

======
cryoshon
I remember hearing somewhere that certain animals find direct eye contact as
an aggressive challenge to their dominance.

This isn't the first time that the cops have gotten upset with people because
of "eyeballing" or "dehumanizing stares":
[http://www.salon.com/2013/05/30/miami_olice_choke_and_tackle...](http://www.salon.com/2013/05/30/miami_olice_choke_and_tackle_black_teen_for_dehumanizing_stare/)

Not so great of a situation when you're not allowed to even make eye contact
with the cops. I can't help but feel that the cops want to see people near
them with eyes/face pointing down as a sign of deference...

------
a3n
I wonder, are they trained to look for that in formal police training? Or are
they taught that by private consultants?

~~~
doubt_me
He came up with it on the spot.

This has happened to me personally about 5 times in my life where they stop me
and get specifically frustrated that I did nothing wrong and make something up
once I ask them. The one and only time it got really bad was when a cop was
following me for 2+ miles and finally stopped me took my information and threw
it as hard as he could at me when he was done with it with a really bad
attitude.

